# Schläft Buffed?



## Ecki09 (4. Mai 2008)

Also ich weiß ja nich wie ihr es empfindet aber in letzter Zeit langweilt mich diese Website nur noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....
Buffed lässt sich nichts neues einfallen,es kommen keine neuen News über WoW (gut dafür kann buffed nichts),aber man könnte sich doch mal was überlegen also zurzeit ist diese Website hier tooooot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
ALSO BUFFED UNTERHALTET UNS WIEDER!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sagt eure Meinung dazu wie findet ihr das was buffed zur zeit (nicht) macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (4. Mai 2008)

Beschäftige dich doch selbst, statt vorm PC zu lungern und auf Unterhaltung zu warten ... oder haste das verlernt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashen (4. Mai 2008)

Ich empfehl dir daily Quests zu machen oder wenn du schon alle fertig hast, irgendwas zu farmen. Das ist sinnvoll, bringt Geld und die Zeit vergeht wie im Flug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (4. Mai 2008)

Ecki09 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nich wie ihr es empfindet aber in letzter Zeit langweilt mich diese Website nur noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


biste so ein 24/7 buffed User der jede 5sekunden f5 drückt? das wär ja doppelt so schlimm wie b1ubb der is ja wenigstens ja nur 6-12 stunden da mit f5


----------



## Ecki09 (4. Mai 2008)

nein mir geht es einfach darum das buffed zurzeit schläft.Sie machen nichts neues.Bis vor einem Monat war jeden Tag was neues auf dieser Website und jetzt ist sie stillgelegt


----------



## Dracius (4. Mai 2008)

Naja nichts tun is relativ... Sie machen immer noch die Buffed show^^
des reicht mir persönlich eigtl auch


----------



## Melih (4. Mai 2008)

Ecki09 schrieb:


> nein mir geht es einfach darum das buffed zurzeit schläft.Sie machen nichts neues.Bis vor einem Monat war jeden Tag was neues auf dieser Website und jetzt ist sie stillgelegt



vielicht liegt es auch an den feiertagen? ;P


----------



## Ecki09 (4. Mai 2008)

die sind ja wohl vorbei jetzt


----------



## Bluescreen07 (4. Mai 2008)

Ecki09 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nich wie ihr es empfindet aber in letzter Zeit langweilt mich diese Website nur noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die Seite heißt "Das Portal für *ONLINE*-Spiele" und nicht Sammelbecken für ROFLLOL....WOW-Fanboys


----------



## frankymk (4. Mai 2008)

Wenn du WoW spielst müsstest du doch Langeweile gewohnt sein...


----------



## Larmina (4. Mai 2008)

Also ich find nicht, dass NICHTS passiert. Gut es ist bissel weniger als am Anfang aber das liegt warscheinlich auch daran, dass sie jetzt wesentlich mehr Spiele abfertigen müssen als vorher


----------



## Illuminatos (4. Mai 2008)

Du vergisst, dass diese Seite kostenlos ist!
Buffed hat also keinerlei Verpflichtung "uns" hier zu unterhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es ist die Sache der Crew wann und wie Sie etwas machen, wir als User haben nicht das Recht dazu hier Irgendeinen Druck zu machen, er solle sich mal was neues einfallen lassen. Also wirklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natara (4. Mai 2008)

ich finde er hat nicht ganz unrecht.... ich meine was neues mmhhh naja es fehlen noch so einige instanzen im instanz guide aber das auch alles wwie ich finde. aber ich finde die lootlisten und so weiter müssten mal drinegnd aktualisiert werden da bei den meisten bossen einfach nru noch random episch droops usw. drin sind!!!

ich meine ok wenn da jetzt noch nciht alle loots drin wären .... aber nicht ok wenn da noch nicht mal die hauptloots drin sind wie es bei vielen hero bossen der fall ist !


----------



## x3n0n (4. Mai 2008)

Ecki09 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nich wie ihr es empfindet aber in letzter(...)


Hier kommt in letzter Zeit so viel neuer Kram, man muss nur mal die Augen auf machen!
Du kannst dich ja allein mal durchs News Archiv klicken, ignorierst dabei aber nicht alles was nichts mit WoW zu tun hat.


----------



## Arahtor (4. Mai 2008)

naja es sind kaum neuerungen mittlerweile dazugekommen. Trotzalledem finde ich diese Seite immernoch sehr gut.


----------



## Betrunkener (4. Mai 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> Ich empfehl dir daily Quests zu machen oder wenn du schon alle fertig hast, irgendwas zu farmen. Das ist sinnvoll, bringt Geld und die Zeit vergeht wie im Flug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



er redet von der Internet seite nicht vom zocken...

BTT: Les Forum, bring dich ein (SINNVOLL!) oder geh mal nach DRAU?EN!!!!! in die NATUUUUUUR!!!
enk einfach du bist Druide dann tuts nichtmehr ganz so weh...


----------



## Ecki09 (4. Mai 2008)

hey endlich wurde der SK Gaming World First Kill eingetragen 
GZ Buffed


----------



## Mace (4. Mai 2008)

mimimi...geh halt nit mehr drauf hier


----------



## Thranduilo (4. Mai 2008)

omg
ihr haltet es wohl alle für selbstverständlich so ne seite up-zu-daten etc.^^


----------



## Raorkon (4. Mai 2008)

Also ich selber spiele garkeine MMOs mehr aber ich bin trotzdem jedentag hier und höre immeer buffed cast. ICh finde die Seite sehr informativ auch ohne 3 Aktionen jeden Tag. Dafür ist schlißlich auch mybuffed da.Obwohl man auf bestimmte Dinge von mybuffed auch verzichten kann. Stichwort Hagbart mit dem Shakes und Fidget Song.


----------



## humanflower (4. Mai 2008)

Raorkon schrieb:


> Also ich selber spiele garkeine MMOs mehr aber ich bin trotzdem jedentag hier und höre immeer buffed cast. ICh finde die Seite sehr informativ auch ohne 3 Aktionen jeden Tag. Dafür ist schlißlich auch mybuffed da.


Genauso siehts aus...
Was erwartet der TE eigentlich von einer Seite?
Alle 3 Sekunden News und Mitmach Aktionen?


----------



## mgh (4. Mai 2008)

Thranduilo schrieb:


> omg
> ihr haltet es wohl alle für selbstverständlich so ne seite up-zu-daten etc.^^





na klar es gibt ja auch leute die bezahlen hier (mich ausgeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und was bringen denn alte news ?


----------



## Thranduilo (4. Mai 2008)

tja
selber schuld wenn man nen premium acc hat
außerdem garanitert die seite ja net das sie immer die aktuellsten news online stellen^^


----------



## Shadaim (4. Mai 2008)

Ecki09 schrieb:


> nein mir geht es einfach darum das buffed zurzeit schläft.Sie machen nichts neues.Bis vor einem Monat war jeden Tag was neues auf dieser Website und jetzt ist sie stillgelegt



Wir waren fast mit der kompletten Belegschaft auf der Role Play Convention - das will geplant werden. Nun ist dieser Auftritt vorbei und wir können uns wieder dem Tagesgeschäft widmen. Keine Panik - bei uns *schläft* niemand. Selbst am Wochenende nicht (zaunpfahlwink ;-). 

Liebe Grüße,
Shadaim


----------



## Villa2 (4. Mai 2008)

Also ich finds nit schlimm ich find die Seite immer geil auch wenn mich manchmal was stört aber der Buffed Cast und so was is doch geil.Sowas gibt es sonst nicht.

ciao


----------



## Merlinia (4. Mai 2008)

Naja das ist nicht ganz so schlecht, viel schlimmer ist das seit der neuen Blasc patch mein main nicht mehr bernommen wird und kaum ein Add-on noch richtig funktioniert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!- Das regt mich echt auf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (4. Mai 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> biste so ein 24/7 buffed User der jede 5sekunden f5 drückt? das wär ja doppelt so schlimm wie b1ubb der is ja wenigstens ja nur 6-12 stunden da mit f5


made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die website muss dich nicht wirklich unterhalten. das musst du schon selbst tun.


----------



## kaali (4. Mai 2008)

ihr scheiss flamer ey


----------



## Ikku (4. Mai 2008)

Gottes Willen immer dieses verdammte Mimimi wegen irgendeiner gotterbärmlichen Kleinigkeit.... Hört doch ENDLICH mal damit auf und denkt auch mal daran dass es Leute gibt die noch was besseres zu tun haben als ständig nur vorm Rechner zu hocken...

Mir gefällt es wenn es hier viel neues gibt, jammer aber auch nedd gleich rum wenns mal ne zeitlang nicht so ist... und wie Bernd ja schon meinte: RPC!!!


----------



## Grushdak (4. Mai 2008)

Merlinia schrieb:


> Naja das ist nicht ganz so schlecht, viel schlimmer ist das seit der neuen Blasc patch mein main nicht mehr bernommen wird und kaum ein Add-on noch richtig funktioniert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!- Das regt mich echt auf
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke, daß liegt sehr oft an den Usern selbst - nicht unbedingt an BLASC.
Viele meinen, mit 'nem ach so tollen Highend-PC sollte alles gehen.
Dabei ist ihr PC dermaßen vollgestopft und falsch eingestellt - daß Vieles einfach nicht gehen kann.

Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich

Naja, Hauptsache, man findet immer nen Schuldigen - und wenn man dafür gleich diesen Thread mißbraucht.


ps. Bei mir funzt Blasc einwandfrei (ausgenommen das mit den AddOns - da ich die anders update).


sry für meinen Mißbrauche nun ...


greetz


----------



## Ilunadin (4. Mai 2008)

Abgesehen davon wie willst du mit aktuell weig infos in allen BEreichen,jeden Tag wen unterhalten? warte mal bis zum Ende 2.-Anfang 3. Quartal


----------



## Tikume (4. Mai 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Naja, Hauptsache, man findet immer nen Schuldigen - und wenn man dafür gleich diesen Thread mißbraucht.



Ist ja immer so:
Account gehacked - Blizzard ist schuld!

Programm läuft nicht auf einem Rechner der die Letzte Windows Neuinstallation 1883 erlebt hat - der böse Programmierer wars!

Kein Job - die bösen Ausländer sind schuld!


----------



## Yuukami (4. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ist ja immer so:
> Account gehacked - Blizzard ist schuld!
> 
> Programm läuft nicht auf einem Rechner der die Letzte Windows Neuinstallation 1883 erlebt hat - der böse Programmierer wars!
> ...


 /nc


----------



## Ematra (4. Mai 2008)

Buffed schläft? Mit wem denn?

Naja, wenn die Welt so langweilig ist, ist es ja gut, dass uns wenigstens der Threadsteller mit diesem Thread unterhält... Wobei mir einfällt... Ich glaub ich geh lieber mal raus an die Sonne. Wünsche euch was.


----------



## mgh (4. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ist ja immer so:
> Account gehacked - Blizzard ist schuld!
> 
> Programm läuft nicht auf einem Rechner der die Letzte Windows Neuinstallation 1883 erlebt hat - der böse Programmierer wars!
> ...



lol wieso muss ich jetzt an windows 3.11 denken ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Multi-Kulti schön und gut aber jedes land für sich selber 0o !! <<wer hat das nochmal gesagt ?


----------



## fabdiem (4. Mai 2008)

geht doch alle ma nach draussen und spielt mal inner freien natur ein paar schmetterlingfang spiele

ich glaube das macht bestimmt spaß

wenn nicht

guckt spongebob

buffed.de ist kostenlos (zur anmerkung)


----------



## fabdiem (4. Mai 2008)

kaali schrieb:


> ihr scheiss flamer ey



wer ich?

@topic

buffed is ne internet seite leutchen

kehn theater


----------



## krakos (13. Mai 2008)

Wofür gibts eigentlich die NEUE Sparte "User-News"... da kannst DU als Buffed-User SELBER News eintragen.

Aber wahrscheinlich bist du einer Der nur am Rummeckern ist, aber selber nichts tun will.


----------

